# Old Pochmann



## andrewunz1 (Aug 27, 2009)

I learned Old Pochmann just to learn to do blindfolded but i'm starting to get serious into blindsolving. So i was wondering how fast can Old Pochmann get. Like sub-2 or sub-3 thanks


----------



## Stefan (Aug 27, 2009)

I think Dennis and Derrick got as far as around 1:00 single and 1:20-1:30 average. Faster is possible. Some videos:

Dennis 1:02 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqmONvm1VFI
Derrick 1:08 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBUe59LYwVI

Getting sub-3 should be easy with some practice.


----------



## Pitzu (Aug 27, 2009)

As I know Olivér Perge also uses Old Pochmann.

Or I don't know... Old Shatterhand, Old Firehand?!


----------



## Olivér Perge (Aug 27, 2009)

Pitzu said:


> As I know Olivér Perge also uses Old Pochmann.



Yes, i do.

With good memo sub-2 shouldn't be a problem. For me corners are slow though... :S

A video of my official 1:33 bld with old Pochmann:


----------



## mrbiggs (Aug 27, 2009)

It's also worth mentioning that M2 is extremely easy to learn if you're already very familiar with Old Pochmann, and you gain a huge move count advantage and a decent speed advantage.

So basically, Old Pochmann can get very fast, but if you want to get faster M2 is a fairly easy step in that direction.


----------

